# Bit of work on my 1940-42 Elgin Chain guard.



## STUPIDILLO (Aug 2, 2012)

It was very straight, had a few small scratches,(From crank rub.) and one tiny dent. Yes, I spray bombed it with Rust-o-leum.


----------

